# Ratings suck



## sallen67 (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm sure this has been hashed over and over, but the rating system sucks, and I want to rant.

I have not had a single passenger complain to me, I am always courteous and polite to my customers. I am willing to stop and wait, make multiple stops along the route etc. I greet my pax with a smile and am willing to engage in conversation or drive in silence.

I find that most of my pax have been friendly. I have only had 3 pax that I rated down and all of them were extreme drunks. One of them puked in my car and the other was a group of 3 women who got into a drunken screaming argument with each other, and the third was a boyfriend/girlfriend that were so drunk that they couldn't even carry on a coherent conversation with each other.

I just don't get how the ratings can fluctuate so much. If 50% of your riders gave you 5 stars and 50% gave you 4 stars, you would be below their threshold and dropped. That is a load of horse crap. 

I don't think people really understand the rating system. Without any knowledge of it I'd probably rate most of my rides a 3-4 as a passenger, 5 would be for exceptional service. I'm not even sure what would rate as exceptional service for a ride. Pick me up on time, don't drive like an a-hole and drop me off in one piece. Great you have done your job, that is expected, and should be average service.

There is a lot that goes into this that is beyond our control. How long did it take them to get a ride. Are the inundated and did the pax have to wait for a long time. Were they forced to ride during surge, did the last driver cancel on them. All of those things are negatives that are out of my control but still get tagged to me as a negative comment.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i agree the bar is set way too high. most people think 4 stars is giving you a good rating, they do not realize its a fail. the rating system is flawed


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

OP is the Captain Obvious guy...


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Maybe it's just me, but I noticed that every time I work Fridays my ratings go down.. Wtf??


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

As you said the rating system is sucks


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

The rating system works.

Only those who instinctively know how to please, or live in a market with nice well trained pax, or have scrapped through the low ratings and learned how to relate to the pax, survive. 

I say it works - for Uber. No HR crap to deal with. There are too many people with high ratings for me to be able to blame the pax, much as I would love to. I'm staring at a 4.56


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

No ratings adjustment for late night Friday and Saturday runs. These people are all drunk and probably don't even intend such bad ratings. There's also no adjustment for ratings during surges. We had a huge day in Cleveland yesterday. Opening day for the Cleveland Indians is a major "cut work and hit the bars" event causing surges all day. I was prompt, courteous and have an immaculate clean car. I had no problems with any customers yet my 7 day average is 4.67 and was much higher prior to yesterday.


----------

